# DecoderPro Consist



## BrBob (Dec 14, 2011)

CAn anyone discribe the steps to consist engines in decoderpro 3?

Thanks


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have found that decoder pro has different interfaces based on the OS you are using. I run mine with Windows XP Pro and there is a option in one of the drop down menus to set this up. I dont remember the exact method off the top of my head but I just remember seeing it there using the Throttle pannel.

Massey


----------



## BrBob (Dec 14, 2011)

Got the video Old Smokey sent me running. It is perfect and I thin I can do this. Thanks a bunch


----------

